# Flamingo Backcountry



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Sounds like a good time. Need pics though, even if they aren't good ones.


----------



## Charlie (Apr 5, 2010)

By "no good photos" I mean you look at them and go "which is the person and which is the fish?"
;D

Here's the only decent one, dad with a trout.


----------

